# ANKARA | Nexus Tower | 35 fl | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Nexus Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 35 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Korucuoglu Architects


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Source: https://ibb.co/hbSPYb


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*---*

*Nexus Tower*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 35 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Korucuoglu Architects


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Influence:


----------

